# New Trek 8.2 DS



## JeffJ83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, I just signed up here to see if anyone can give me any new guy advice on my new Trek. I have never had a bike like this before, it was a present from my fiancee since I had been looking for a switch from running. I don't know much, if anything about it besides everything i read in my manual and stuff so any help would be appreciated. Embarrasing, but I don't understand the gear systems, I mess around with them, 3 speeds on the left and 7 speeds on the right any help with that would be appreciated as well. If I have posted this where it doesn't belong then I apologize in advance. Thanks for your time.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

How To Shift Your Bicycle's Gears 

check this out. do some more reading on the other topics as well. a wealth of information.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If worse comes to worst... go back to the bike shop and ask for a tutorial. I'm sure they'd gladly give you one for free.


----------

